# I've got a sty



## Mark Parrott (Aug 15, 2016)

I've got a sty on my eyelid. Wifey told me to bathe it in milk & it will be gone by the morning. Is she winding me up or does this work?


----------



## grovesy (Aug 15, 2016)

Not heard of that one !


----------



## Amigo (Aug 15, 2016)

It's an old remedy that some say works. I use cooled tea bags on my eyes to refresh them.

http://www.streetdirectory.com/travel_guide/113358/medical_conditions/how_to_treat_stye.html


----------



## Copepod (Aug 15, 2016)

Worth looking very closely at eyelid in a mirror or getting someone else to do this. If it's the base of an eyelash, which is often the case, removing eyelash with tweezers or forceps often allows stye (sty is a home for pigs) to drain, but don't squeeze it. Worked for me when still in TA medical unit, so prior to developing diabetes, away on camp and asked an opthalmic nurse to look at my eye. Swiss army penknife blunt ended forceps did the job!


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Aug 15, 2016)

My grandma used to swear by the milk thing too, although I never attempted it! 
I've just used a normal eye wash before


----------



## Robin (Aug 15, 2016)

My mother used to wrap a piece of cloth round a wooden spoon, dip it in boiling water and hold it as close to the ( closed) eye as possible, to steam the stye. It used to help it come up to a head and burst. I second removing the offending eyelash as well.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 16, 2016)

Well, I've got to say, the milk didn't work.


----------



## bilbie (Aug 16, 2016)

was if full cream?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 16, 2016)

I have a sure fire way that has never ever failed me yet. You need to get a pint of skimmed milk and put it in the fridge for 18 hours. Go to the fridge and put the milk in a pint glass. Drink the milk and then phone your doctor and get an appointment and have a proper medical opinion and not mine which although well intentioned is completely useless to you


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 16, 2016)

Be easier to pop into the local pharmacy, they'll sort you out.

Either that, or go to the nearest crossroads at midnight, sacrifice a white rabbit, and pledge your soul to Belial. Works every time.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 16, 2016)

When I saw the title of this thread I thought 'Me too...because housework is always low on my to-do list'.  Sorry to hear that you've got a poorly peeper mate.  I think you just have to wait for them to take care of themselves.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Aug 16, 2016)

I had a stye once and it kept coming back until I got a hot tea bag and pressed it over it. I'm not suggesting you do it with a tea bag but hot/warm compresses work wonders for drawing puss out.


----------



## Amigo (Aug 16, 2016)

I posted some time ago about a possible 'stye' Mark but mine didn't result in pus. Turned out I had a bad eye infection which had got into the lacrimal gland and I needed both oral antibiotics and cream.

Diabetes makes us more susceptible to infection so if it persists, forget the old wives wisdom tips and see your doc!


----------



## AndBreathe (Aug 16, 2016)

The old wife's tale in my part of the world, growing up, was to rub a wedding ring on it.  Just as well I don't suffer with styes, as we never got around to completing the admin in the marriage department, around here.


----------



## Amigo (Aug 16, 2016)

AndBreathe said:


> The old wife's tale in my part of the world, growing up, was to rub a wedding ring on it.  Just as well I don't suffer with styes, as we never got around to completing the admin in the marriage department, around here.




I think that's where the 'golden eye ointment' idea comes from. People in my area swear by the wedding ring idea. Trouble is wedding rings can have bacteria on them so rubbing with it isn't the best idea.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, guys. Anyway, it has started to disappear now. Still a bit red but doesn't hurt at all now.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 17, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I've got a sty on my eyelid. Wifey told me to bathe it in milk & it will be gone by the morning. Is she winding me up or does this work?


They can be a pig of a job to get rid off......................... Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 17, 2016)

I knew l spelt it wrong after l posted.


----------



## Caroline (Aug 18, 2016)

I always use a normal eye wash and if it doesn't clear pay a visit to the pharmacy, if they can't help I go to the doctor. Hope it clears up soon


----------



## robert@fm (Aug 20, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> ...hot/warm compresses work wonders for drawing puss out.


Wouldn't a dish of tuna work better?  It did with the puss I had...


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 21, 2016)

It's totally cleared up now.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 21, 2016)

That's a relief, Mark. I'll cancel the flowers. After all the suggestions, I have to know. What fixed it ?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 21, 2016)

I left it alone.


----------

